# New Here, First Boat and need rebuild advice



## Matt Phillips (Sep 27, 2015)

How's it going guys, completely new here I just got my first non kayak boat.
It's an old "Happy Traveler" 13ft Gheenoe type boat. Got the boat, 1976 Merc 9.8 electric start, trailer and an old trolling motor for $150 from a guy I work with, so I'm not complaining about any work I need to do to it.










What I've basically noticed is the fiberglass feels a little flimsy in some places and seems to need some bracing or more glassing since its so old and has been sitting. Theres also some places on the bottom of the hull where you can see there have been some repairs and then painted over. This includes the nose which looks like someone went over and reglassed.









For the repairs on the bottom, they look like they may just need to be sanded down a little more to make flush. I am going to sand the paint off and check them out but so far in my research I have figured out that I am completely confused with gelcoat. I plan on repainting the entire hull with some type of marine paint so if I sanded the repairs down and possibly some other spots down to just the glass, could I just paint over that or do I absolutely have to gel coat it? Gel coat just seems to be a harder thing to do at home, without a sprayer and I want to paint the hull light glossy blue anyway. 

Also, I need some advice about the center floor. It originally had a live well and somewhere along the way someone cut it out. They added some plywood and literally caulked it in, which I have removed. The floor in the center doesnt feel weak. It looks to have reinforcements on the sides and it has nice drainage under it. I would like to possibly just fill this in with resin to strengthen the floor? Or should I add a false floor and such?

























After I figure out the center I would like I glass in some taller decks up front and in the rear. Again, will it be necessary to gel coat or just paint over my glass work? I was thinking of painting the inside with some sort of tan.

I've worked a lot with fiberglass for surfboards and car bondo but no experience on boats but I'm pretty confident in my ability. 


Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome Mat 

RAKA Will have the supplies you will need 



Hit that thing with a pressure washer 

That is a great little motor ...just install a new water pump


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Rust Olem Boat paint it works great ...

When I get the chance I will send you a PM about how to make it better ...


----------



## Matt Phillips (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.
So what exactly from raka would you reccomend?


----------



## Ash Hendrick (Jun 24, 2016)

I just purchased the same model boat about two months ago and am working on getting it cleaned up and in the water. I've been wanting to see some finishes results others have done - would you mind posting any updated photo's of your project?


----------

